# Grieving with new hopes



## Skuba (Aug 29, 2010)

Is it wierd to go through all steps of grieving in less than three weeks. What an emotional rollercoaster. I had all of it, denial, anger, bargining, ect. and Ive already accepted it. Im not saying that Im not a wreck, and still sad and confused. It feels more like a daze now, but I feel like Im all ready to get on with my life. Maybe I just think that getting on, will help me to not think of things. But, I have been through so much in my life, and I have been to rock bottom emotionally and physically on more than one occation and I wonder if Im just damaged goods, or that Ive always been able to get back up after being knocked down so hard that I never thought there was a chance for me. I guess after the things Ive gotten through in the past, although not as emotionally painful as this one, I cant help but know, somehow, things will get better, someday, I will be happy again, just a complete optimist from a person who, if you knew my life story, you would least expect it from. So for those of you who think your life is over and you have nothing left, its not over, and there is always something left. It may take a long time to find it, but its there. The happiness will come back, probably when you least expect it. I have givin up on myself many times, but somehow, foud a reason to feel good. The last reason for me was meeting my wife. Its been the best almost six years of my life. But that story is over now. We just have to turn that page, as hard as it is, and as long as it might take, there will be a new story, a new life, a stronger you. Keep the faith, not just that your spouse will return, but that you will be happy again. I am not there by any means at all, and I dont see it happening, but I know it will. Whether or not my wife changes her mind, theres something out there ment for me to find. And Im gonna start looking for it, wether it be a job, a new place to live, new friends, whatever, its out there, and Im gonna find it. I hope you all find what youre looking for, whats really out there for you, and I hope it doesnt take too long. Good luck to all.


----------

